# new tank, trying to figure out a show fish.



## juanke (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey everyone, So I just got a second 65 tank and am trying to figure out a big pair of fish to put in with what I have in there. Currently I have 3 cory cats, 5 rainbowfish, and about half a dozen tetras. Im looking for a slightly largeish fish pair that I can put in the tank that wont eat the others. any ideas?


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

What species are your tetras? A pair of Angelfish would be a nice sized centerpiece, depending on how big/small your tetras are. Rams are a smaller, but more colorful option.


----------



## juanke (Feb 19, 2013)

cardinal tetras. I had considered angels, but I already have 4 of them in my other tank, and have 2 electric blue rams in another 20


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

get a nice group of sahyadria denisonii aka (denison barbs, rose lined sharks) they are peaceful, active, and beautiful. a group of 5 or 6 would be awesome in your tank.


----------



## juanke (Feb 19, 2013)

yeah your right, they are a nice looking fish. i was looking for a couple that were more larger. like atleast 4 or 5 inches. not sure what there is and *** never kept anything over a few inches. so that's why I came here


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Dwarf gouramis are an interesting pair fish, but don't get much more than 2 inches.

If you're looking for a challenge, you could try Discus, though their water parameters are a bit more acidic than most rainbows.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

discus should be introduced in a group of at least 6 so they can establish a hierarchy. u would probably find that by only introducing 2 that one would pick on the other.


----------



## juanke (Feb 19, 2013)

Thats what I thought I remembered, that they need a big group. Well I dont really want them picking on each other or causing stress with them or the other fish in the tank. what about severums?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i've only kept sevs with other fish of the same size. i dont know if they would go after the tetras or not? sevs are nice, and peaceful though.


----------



## juanke (Feb 19, 2013)

although I do have a fairly heavy planted tank so that could be an issue


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

juanke said:


> yeah your right, they are a nice looking fish. i was looking for a couple that were more larger. like atleast 4 or 5 inches. not sure what there is and I've never kept anything over a few inches. so that's why I came here


i missed this post, i have 9 that are all between 4"-5". they just take time to get there. what are the dimensions of the 65 gal?


----------



## juanke (Feb 19, 2013)

9 sevs? its 36x18x24


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

no, 9 denison barbs. i was jumping back a few posts because i hadnt seen your response to my suggestion on the denison barbs until just now. i would look into the sevs. maybe someone with someone that has kept the sevs with smaller fish will chime in.


----------



## juanke (Feb 19, 2013)

what do yall think about Biotodoma cupido?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

those are geos i believe. correct? what kind of substrate do u have? the geos are sandsifters


----------



## animallover4life (Jul 23, 2014)

If ur fish are quick and agile U could go with a pair of convicts. The other advice is better tho


----------



## juanke (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes they are. I have black sand. My tank also has a fairly good amount of plants in it, would that be an issue?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i never kept geos with plants. not sure if they will eat or not. however geos being sand sifters i think they might uproot them. also, because they are sandsifters they generally stay on the bottom of the tank. I enjoyed Geos very much as I'm sure you would but if you're looking for a showpiece to fill the tank they are probably going to only maintain the ground level. just something to think about


----------



## animallover4life (Jul 23, 2014)

Which type of fish R u deciding on??? If convicts lots of plants r great and the water parameters are less hard


----------



## juanke (Feb 19, 2013)

hmmm I dont know haha. I dont think convicts because they seem too aggressive. I dont think i want an eartheater because of my planted tank. So i dont know, i guess im still looking


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Convicts would most likely kill your other fish. If you end up with a true pair, they breed like rabbits, and you'll soon end up with a tank full of convicts.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

juanke said:


> hmmm I dont know haha. I dont think convicts because they seem too aggressive. I dont think i want an eartheater because of my planted tank. So i dont know, i guess im still looking


well your being smart about it. u are asking questions and doing research before choosing a fish (which is more than i can say for myself lol). you'll find something eventually


----------



## animallover4life (Jul 23, 2014)

YA no it's true convicts probably aren't ur best option it was just a random thought.


----------



## juanke (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah I have heard they breed like crazy. yeah im trying to ask everything that i can to people who are way smarter about all the different varities of fish haha  yeah im not too worried


----------

